# Need advice on removing rattle can paint from og drop center hoop...



## SJ_BIKER (May 31, 2012)

any tips for removing rattle can black off drop center wheel hoops that were painted all the way around....need something that wont hurt the spokes or the chrome underneath as i intend to save the patina for a rider...


----------



## jpromo (May 31, 2012)

Paint stripper won't hurt the chrome but it may remove the zinc coating on the spokes. Brush on?


----------



## BrentP (Jun 1, 2012)

Before you try anything that's too destructive to what's underneath, try simple lacquer thinner or acetone.  I find if you use either of these on a rag, the paint will usually dissolve off immediately.  Depending on the paint used, either the lacquer thinner or acetone will work best (I always keep both on hand).  They also shouldn't affect the original factory finish or patina that's underneath.


----------



## 2319 (Jun 1, 2012)

Pressure washing at a local carwash might do the trick.  Paint doesn't adhere well to slick surfaces.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got a set of painted S-2 wheels to strip but I think I will remove the spokes first.


----------

